# shirt.woot



## jcorron (May 1, 2007)

Today I was contacted by Jay at shirt.woot and had a great exchange of ideas with him. He featured my Delicious Tees on the shirt.woot community page, where they pick a tee company and people comment back and forth about the product. Here is the link, incase you are unfamiliar: Shirt.Woot: The Community: Delicious Tees celebrate all women who seek understanding and truth. It's all good.
Anyways, I feel great about the experience and he has sent a great deal of traffic to my site but I am left feeling like there has to be a catch. Has anyone had a bad experience with shirt.woot? I read through some old posts but didn't see anything alarming. Until I hear otherwise, I am going to say that shirt.woot is doing a great thing for start-ups like myself. I can see how both parties benefit and I think that is what it's all about..supporting each other.

Thanks,
Jillian


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I have little experience even visiting that site, but from reading the comments, it sounds more like a chance to get slammed by people who don't want to pay for a quality item. I dunno, my ego's too fragile for that experience right now.

Hopefully though, and I've heard that tons of people like shirt.woot, you'll get a boost in biz by being there!

like your work, btw.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jcorron said:


> Today I was contacted by Jay at shirt.woot and had a great exchange of ideas with him. He featured my Delicious Tees on the shirt.woot community page, where they pick a tee company and people comment back and forth about the product. Here is the link, incase you are unfamiliar: Shirt.Woot: The Community: Delicious Tees celebrate all women who seek understanding and truth. It's all good.
> Anyways, I feel great about the experience and he has sent a great deal of traffic to my site but I am left feeling like there has to be a catch. Has anyone had a bad experience with shirt.woot? I read through some old posts but didn't see anything alarming. Until I hear otherwise, I am going to say that shirt.woot is doing a great thing for start-ups like myself. I can see how both parties benefit and I think that is what it's all about..supporting each other.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jillian


Hi Jillian, there's no catch 

My site was also featured (as well as a few other t-shirtforums member's sites). 

Sounds like for now they are just looking for cool new t-shirt sites to feature. They find them in all kinds of ways (including by browsing the forums here )

It's a great way to get extra traffic to your t-shirt store. Some have reported getting some extra sales from the exposure as well. 

Of course not every t-shirt site will be featured and every site that they feature won't get the same feedback from the woot community, but I don't think there's anything really negative about the experience.

That spot is a paid advertising spot on their main woot.com site, so they may be doing some testing to see what kind of traffic they can drive if they do decide to make it a paid spot on shirt.woot, or they may continue to use it as a way to "mutually benefit" the t-shirt community.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

My only concern is that THEIR marketing audience is accustomed to CHEAP tees.

I'm not selling mine for $10....sorry.  Can't afford to give my work away like that. 

I can see where having your site featured by Woot "could" be a great thing, but from the comments I've read, their audience is mostly immature with their criticism and not willing to spend cash (whether they CAN or not is irrelevant) for a quality product. 

Either way, this is MY opinion. I don't want my site featured on the "walmart of the web" if it means getting blasted for my ideas, my vision or my pricing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

billm75 said:


> My only concern is that THEIR marketing audience is accustomed to CHEAP tees.
> 
> I'm not selling mine for $10....sorry.  Can't afford to give my work away like that.
> 
> ...


Just because their audience appreciates quality t-shirts at a good value, doesn't mean they won't buy other t-shirts that they like that are featured (that cost more)

I still get sales from people who say they found my site on woot.com. 

The people that post the negative comments are mostly trying to be witty/funny/get a response. 

The people that are "buying" have no problem pulling out their wallets when they see something they like, no matter where it's featured.


----------

